# Roasting P-nuts on the EGG



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone ever do this??? I'm trying salted, and maple bacon flavored on the egg!!! It's slow but we'll let ya know how it goes!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a slow task yielding not much results so I will have to make a few batches....I made 1 batch in the oven and it was a wee over cooked but they'll still eat!!! Can't wait ta taste the flavored 1's from the egg!!!

About 15 minutes between 350-400 degrees!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I was thinking about doing pumpkin seeds but it's a lot of hassle for the seeds from two little ol gords.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> I was thinking about doing pumpkin seeds but it's a lot of hassle for the seeds from two little ol gords.



Yeah, I picked up a big ole bag of shelled pnuts yesterday when I got my corn and decided to try it.....I tried one of the maple bacon and it was still chewy...little bit longer but the flavor was purty good!!!! I see more maple bacon flavored pnuts in the future!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, after cooking them fer some time, I let em cool a bit and tried 1....it was still chewy so I put it in the oven to finish it off. It turned up purty good!!! Throwing alot out due to burning!!! But the maple bacon flavor is good!!!


----------

